# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  MakerBot Filament Only in new Replicator?

## frederick78

I've heard a rumor that only MakerBot brand filament will work in the new line of Replicator printers.  Is this true?

----------


## Jeremia_Munchkins

As far as I know, this is true.  The new printers are only compatible with MakerBot Filament.  You can't blame them.  Look at 2D printing.  All 2D printers are only compatible with certain ink cartridges.  This is one of the main ways 2D Printers prices came down from $1000 all the way down to $100+.  I expect the same thing to happen in the 3D printing industry.  3D printer manufacturers like Makerbot can take a loss on the sale of their printers because they know they will make it back in filament sales, and perhaps even digital design sales.

----------


## Merko

> I've heard a rumor that only MakerBot brand filament will work in the new line of Replicator printers.  Is this true?


No.
You can use any 1.75mm PLA filament on the Makerbot, however, only the Makerbot PLA Filament will fit inside the "chamber", as its a new type of design on the spool.
Rep_GalleryImage3.jpg

You can always "respool" it when it's empty, with a PLA spool that you have bought elsewhere.

Or you can just simply have the spool outside of the printer and use it normally.

----------


## frederick78

Thanks for clearing that up Merko!  This was one thing that was preventing me from wanting the new Replicator.  Respooling shouldn't be too difficult, should it?

----------


## Merko

> Thanks for clearing that up Merko!  This was one thing that was preventing me from wanting the new Replicator.  Respooling shouldn't be too difficult, should it?


I would think not.

I mean its just some plastic wire pretty much.   :Smile:  I bougth 4 extra spools (5 total) with my new Replicator, so i can easily swap between them when i manage to respool them, so i recommend that you buy atleast 2-3 spools that are from makerbot that u can use  :Smile:

----------


## ImaginationProgress

It's really a pretty smart idea by MakerBot.  If they can find a way to limit the filament to only their own, they could afford to drastically drop the prices of their hardware (printers) by making their profits off of filament.  Although we may not like it, in the long run, it will help the 3D Printing industry by lowering the price of hardware significantly.

----------


## Merko

> It's really a pretty smart idea by MakerBot.  If they can find a way to limit the filament to only their own, they could afford to drastically drop the prices of their hardware (printers) by making their profits off of filament.  Although we may not like it, in the long run, it will help the 3D Printing industry by lowering the price of hardware significantly.


I rather want high price on hardware instead of paying a lot of $$ for filament that i will be using a lot..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DerekPeterson

> I rather want high price on hardware instead of paying a lot of $$ for filament that i will be using a lot..


I agree, but this is kinda how the 2D Printer market ended up so successful.  People realized that they could have a printer for as little as $300 (15 years ago), so everyone went out and got one.  They didn't realize how much the toner or ink cartridges cost until after they started going through it.  Personally I'd like to see different companies go in different directions.  I'd like to see more of the open source type things that can take any filament, as well as larger companies greatly reducing their prices to win over consumers with the hardware.

----------


## JohnA136

You have to realize that MakerBot is now a part of Stratasys and they have always used proprietary Filament cartridges. Their cartridges are chipped so you are stuck buying from them.  They claim they do this so they can control the quality of the material.

----------


## Merko

> You have to realize that MakerBot is now a part of Stratasys and they have always used proprietary Filament cartridges. Their cartridges are chipped so you are stuck buying from them.  They claim they do this so they can control the quality of the material.


That is not true. Well, not for the Makerbot 3D Printers, if that what you ment.

For their big toys, it's probably true  :Smile:

----------


## JohnA136

The chips are in the Statasys, I have not seen the NEW  MakerBots in person yet.

----------


## urbanmyth

In the end, I think that all the major 3D printer brands will go though route and make it so that you need to purchase their own filament.  It's how 2D printers became so successful, and it will be how 3D printers can drop enough in price that everyone will want one in their homes.

----------


## WildZBill

I work with a Stratasys Mojo, their low end machine. The filament costs 10 times more than open market filament, and you can not substitute. There are many other methods they use to insure that every single print costs you a fortune. 
Keep RepRap alive! This revolution is occurring because the technology is cheap and available to everyone.

----------


## squadus

If they are going this route then im expecting for the filament to be high quality and issue free.

----------


## TarlSS

Ugh, such BS. My next printer is probably going to be a non-makerbot for this reason. The Replicator 2 is a great machine, but they are going in the wrong direction.

----------


## JohnA136

I believe there is an option to just run regular filament in through the top on the new Gen 5 MakerBots? On the Stratasys machines, the cartridges are computer chipped so it is much more difficult  to bypass their proprietary filament.  The new MB will have all new extruders and controller boards, they should run and print better than the previous ones.

----------


## QuiveringToad

If there isn't already a way of doing it, I'm sure someone will come up with a way to use other companies filaments in the Gen 5 Replicators.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

This will definitely influence me greatly when I go to buy my next printer...

If I can convince my boss to let me take our used Makerbot spools, even if I have to pay something for them, then I might be willing to go through the trouble of respooling all my filament...

----------


## RAMTechRob

> I've heard a rumor that only MakerBot brand filament will work in the new line of Replicator printers.  Is this true?



That rumor is not true.  You can re-spool or use another spool outside of the thier holder.

----------


## dcullen

> It's really a pretty smart idea by MakerBot.  If they can find a way to limit the filament to only their own, they could afford to drastically drop the prices of their hardware (printers) by making their profits off of filament.  Although we may not like it, in the long run, it will help the 3D Printing industry by lowering the price of hardware significantly.



<sarcasm>Yeah, because MB has demonstrated their commitment to keeping prices down </sarcasm>

----------

